# www-client/firefox useflags: system-cairo & system-jpeg

## slick

Was die im Titel genannten Useflags bewirken sagt mir euse -i, aber was bringt das effektiv? Hat das Vor- und/oder Nachteile? Wer weiß mehr?

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=451180

Für system-cairo wirds wohl ähnlich sein.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Siehe bug 454252 bezüglich des system-cairo USE flags.

----------

## Massimo B.

Wie sieht es heute aus? Für system-cairo scheint es einen Bug zu geben. Wie ist es für die anderen system-*, speziell system-jpeg?

Hat das Vorteile?

```
- - system-cairo         : Use the system-wide x11-libs/cairo instead of

                            bundled.

 - - system-icu           : Use the system-wide dev-libs/icu instead of

                            bundled.

 - - system-jpeg          : Use the system-wide media-libs/libjpeg-turbo

                            instead of bundled.

 - - system-libvpx        : Use the system-wide media-libs/libvpx instead of

                            bundled.

 - - system-sqlite        : Use the system-wide dev-db/sqlite installation

                            with secure-delete enabled
```

Eigentlich befürworte ich ja, module zu teilen und nicht jede Funktion in jedem Paket erneut zu implementieren.

Kompatibilität wird wohl nur gewährleistet sein bei den integrierten Modulen, die von Mozilla so auch in der Entwicklung getestet werden.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich habe alle system-* aktiviert und kann nichts negatives feststellen. Ob da etwas ohne oder mit optimaler läuft habe ich jetzt nicht getestet.

----------

